# 8 week old baby rats available



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2021)

Got 3 females at a pet store and one ended up being pregnant. Now the 13 babies she had, are ready for new homes. We're keeping a few of them, but we have 2 solid white females smooth coat, one black with white feet female smooth coat, One white with light tan markings smooth coat female, One white with Brown marking smooth coat female, one greyish brown male smooth coat, one greyish brown male with a curly like coat, One white with black markings smooth coat male.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

So adorable! Where do you live?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2021)

Louisville, KY


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Omg i’m obsessed with the 4 one! But i’m too far


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Boo, too far from me. But probably a good thing, I don't need more rats lol.


----------

